

Heroku Gets Sweet Logging - jkvor
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2010/12/13/logging/

======
avk
$ heroku logs --tail

! Realtime tail and filter are not available with basic logging, please
upgrade to expanded logging

:(

~~~
ollysb
You need to install the addon and plugin, instructions are at
<http://docs.heroku.com/logging>

~~~
avk
I did. That's how I got the original output.

------
ai09
Until the Advanced functionality is rolled out publicly, does anyone have
suggestions for logging all requests to something like S3? I was going to
write my own this afternoon since I couldn't find anything.

I see the market currently providing two options, neither of which encompass
my use case.

1) Exception Logging via existing Heroku addons like Exceptional

2) Tracking via javascript, e.g. Google Analytics

The problem I'm experiencing is that I have successful ajax calls to a Sinatra
app that I'd like to log. Running 'heroku logs' will give me the last couple
hundred but I'm generating many thousands. The new new Heroku logging
functionality will expand that tail to showing me a few thousand queries
across my dynos but as I understand it, it won't write out to S3 (nor a file
since Heroku is write-only).

I planned on writing a custom logger that will output to S3. If anyone has
suggestions in lieu of rolling my own, please advise. Otherwise I can post the
code I create on github for others in my situation.

~~~
knodi
You can use MongoDB Logger which works pretty good
<https://github.com/peburrows/mongo_db_logger>

Although I'm not sure if its still being maintained.

~~~
sync
central_logger is the new mongo_db_logger:
<https://github.com/customink/central_logger>

We use it in production on heroku and it works great.

------
yuxt
my favorite: 2010-10-21T10:11:16-07:00 app[web.2]: Company acquired /_party
(0.1ms)

~~~
steveklabnik
Only a partial party?

I guess they would be re-using it multiple times, hopefully...

~~~
fizx
and it didn't last for very long ;)

------
dholowiski
That's great. My first attempt at using heroku was frustrated by their not-so-
sweet logging. I'll have to try it out again for my next project

------
idlewords
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inner-platform_effect>

~~~
sgrove
I understand it seems witty article to link to, but it's not giving the Heroku
guys much credit. It seems that they ran into some fundamentally difficult
problems while trying to implement a pleasant logging system - I'm inclined to
give them the benefit of the doubt for a number of reasons, but I know that
anyone can fall into NIH trap.

What, then, would you propose as a solution, given the nature of Heroku's
architecture and customer base?

~~~
idlewords
Unix

------
marcamillion
Prolly not the place to ask this...but I will go ahead anyway...I recently
heard that if you have a Rails app that will be accepting files from users
(e.g. say images/videos being uploaded) Heroku is not the best host to use.

Anyone have any thoughts/experiences with that? Is that complete rubbish or is
there truth to it and why?

~~~
tpz
AFAIK, if you have a Rails app that will be accepting files from users, Rails
is probably not the best thing to use. Ruby likewise, short of using something
evented (and I say this as someone thoroughly enjoying working with both Ruby
and Rails.) Seeing as you'll be tying up processes rather quickly that way,
no?

That aside for the moment, and based on your S3-related comments nested below,
I thought I might pop by to mention that I (using Rails on Heroku) have been
handling uploads by using direct pre-authorized posting to S3 and it has been
very nice to work with.

~~~
marcamillion
What I am handling is basically what Basecamp is handling. If Ruby and Rails
can manage Basecamp, then it sure can manage what I am doing.

It's not so much the S3 storage I am concerned about. It's more the allowing
me to backup everything properly, concern I have.

~~~
tpz
Regarding backup, I definitely understand the feeling.

